# Â»///#[Â»THE DESIDAS SUN GATE [V2.0]~]



## Lawd Desidas Silves (Feb 6, 2013)

*Â»///#[Â»THE DESIDAS SUN GATE~ [V2.0]]*

Â»///#[Â»At one point in existence there were infinite amounts of alternate  Earths; each Earth was a single personâ€™s dream of a perfect world. Every  time the dream had to end, that one person had to choose how to end it.  The people playing god would often choose zombie apocalypses, floods,  comets and more. They would always strive for a more creative and  memorable apocalypse. Thus this gave birth to the idea of a person who  was able to create an apocalypse that they would enjoy remembering. That  person was Lord Desidas Silves, the Black Demon Tar Pit. Desidas  studied the creative genius behind each of the infinite Earths. He  studied and studied until he stumbled upon the video game â€œHalo: Combat  Evolvedâ€. In that game there were rings named â€œHaloâ€ which were created  by the Forerunners to extinguish a parasite named the â€œFloodâ€. Based on  this, he created the Desidas Sun Gate. The Desidas Sun Gate is a ring,  similar to that of the video game â€œHaloâ€. The lead architect, Desidas,  the Black Demon Tar Pit designed and programmed the gate to do  everything this manual specifies. After the designing process was  completed, dragons of all types constructed the colossal tool. The  Desidas Sun Gate rests on Earthâ€™s equator; there is also one on the sun,  as a stress test. The gate was originally programmed to mark where the  earth should be since the beginning of time. In fact, it was the idea  that caused the big bang, making the Desidas Sun Gateâ€™s age infinite.  The Desidas Sun Gateâ€™s home worlds are Gaea, Vilous and Earth. The  Desidas Sun Gate was also built from dreams and the imagination.]

Â»///#[Â»The Desidas Sun Gate is a ring with twelve gold spikes on the outer part  and twelve gold spikes on the inside part. There are eight main spikes,  four on the inside part and four on the outside. These spikes are red  with a gold trace on the inside. Two of these spikes are used as the  gateâ€™s selectors, one on the inside, and one on the outside. The  selectors are designed to select anything on or off world. Whenever the  Desidas Sun Gate has found its objective, it pings when it selects that  mark. The â€œpingâ€ the gate sounds off comes from the Desidas Sun Gateâ€™s  thirty-two large speakers, mounted all around both sides of the gate.  These speakers often make sounds like the â€œthackâ€ of a black drum or the  sound of a black horn. The main selector spikes have an engine in the  frame just between them, between the top and bottom spike. The engine  between the selectors is made of gold and runs on hydrogen, the exhaust  is water. The engine also sounds like a mix between a lionâ€™s roar, a  wolfâ€™s howl, a motor bike, a train, a bus, an M1 Abrams tank, a T90 tank  and a Saleen S281E. The Desidas Sun Gate has a wood frame with red  tiles lining the outside of it. Red tiles similar to an ancient Chinese  buildingâ€™s roof. The gate uses a magical shield, closely wrapped around  the entire gate so the wood, tiles and gold can withstand the heat of  suns.]

Â»///#[Â»The Desidas Sun Gate is a reality maintaining tool built by dragons. Its  purpose is to maintain realities through means of teleporting,  building, maintaining and ending planet based realities. The Desidas Sun  gate was mainly made to create realities without forgetting the  essential needs of the people in that reality. Things like dreams and  imaginations can be forgotten and can make living in an alternate  reality hard to remember. One of the Desidas Sun Gateâ€™s methods of  maintaining a reality is by teleporting. To teleport an object, there  need to be two gates, One at the place you wish to teleport from, and  one where you need to teleport to. Once the gates are in place, you may  then activate them. Once activated, the object you wish to teleport will  pass through safely to the other side. Some objects people would wish  to teleport are planets or people. The Desidas Sun Gate can also be used  to build planet based realities, imaginations and dreams. It builds  planets by creating a magnetic pull in an area of space, pulling all  types of materials into the center. As the objects come in, the Desidas  Sun Gate superheats everything with its thirty-two torches and creates a  potential planet. The Desidas Sun Gate also creates dreams and  imagination by choosing the animation style we see these images as. The  Desidas Sun Gate can also create weather occurrences like tsunamis,  hurricanes, tornados, lightning and thunder storms and earthquakes. Not  only does the Desidas Sun Gate build planet based realities, but it ends  them as well. There are four main ways the Desidas Sun Gate ends  realities, Torching, Marakeshing, Desidasing and solidifying out  realities. When the Desidas Sun Gate torches a reality, it sounds off  its black horn. It then activates its flame throwers which are mounted  all around the inside ring and does a 360 turn around the world it is  torching. The Marakesh, also known as the Grand Marakesh is when the  gate sounds off its black horn and begins spinning forward and sideways  while shrinking. It grinds the world to nothing using the inside spikes.  Desidasing a reality is where the Desidas Sun Gate sounds off its black  horn then flattens out. It then cuts the world it is Desidasing in  half. The last main way the gate ends planet based realities is by  solidifying out a planet. While solidifying out, the Desidas Sun Gate  sounds off its black horn, then proceeds to close on a planet. While  closing, a magical sort of concrete encases the world.]

Â»///#[Â»Using the Desidas Sun Gate does not always come naturally; it takes a  lot of mental training and imagination. It does help to take notes about  the things you want the gate to do for you. For example, if you want  the gate to give you dreams, it helps to write about what you want that  dream to be. Specify how long you want that dream to be, whether you  want the dream to be reoccurring and even the animation style of the  dream. If you wanted, you could give someone else dreams as well!  Meditating with music will help you become one with the Desidas Sun  Gate. If you meditate while imagining the gateâ€™s engine as best you can,  you can become one with the gate. Let your spirit sing with your  favorite song while meditating, the gate will respond! Get creative! The  Desidas Sun Gate is built from dreams and imagination, so you can  create your own methods on how to use it!]

Â»///#[Â»The Desidas Sun Gate is closely linked to all animated worlds. Animated  worlds are always the ones depicted in animated television shows or  comics. Sometimes, it is possible to talk to those animated characters  through the Desidas Sun Gate. Having an animated imagination is  important; everything in an animated imagination is more fluid.  Something doesnâ€™t just happen in animated imaginations; you have to make  your own reason for why it is happening.  If you are building something  in an animated imagination, you have to specify what it is made out of.  Usually we already have what the object looks like and how it works  made up when we have our ideas. In order to add more depth, you need to  know what it is made out of, and why it is happening. Having natural  sounds in your imagination are also beneficial to a healthy imagination;  it is another way to create depth.  If ever your imagination becomes  warped or begins spinning out of control, donâ€™t worry, it is a sign that  there is life in your imagination. That imaginary life is what is  warping and spinning your imagination. It is not spinning on its own.]

Â»///#[Â»My Desidas Sun Gate artwork.]
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6647995/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9211568/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6648033/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6648014/

Â»///#[Â»These are the sounds the Desidas Sun Gate would make.]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcUDYBIrWio&lr
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=if15DwO5xxI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfvLn8MBjws​
Â»///#[Â»Lord Desidas Escaflowne Silves~]


----------



## Inciatus (Feb 6, 2013)

What? I have no idea what you are trying to say.


----------



## Lawd Desidas Silves (Feb 6, 2013)

Â»///#[Â»In short point form notes that I hope you are able to understand...]
Â»///#[Â»-Reality maintaining tool (meaning it can do anything you can think of, your reality is whatever your idea of it is, and it can change anything in that idea of yours)]
Â»///#[Â»-Built by dragons (built by dragons)]
Â»///#[Â»-to maintain realities (you see everything around you right now? It is how you perceive reality. The Desidas Sun Gate can change ALL that.)]

Â»///#[Â»Lord Desidas Escaflowne Silves~]


----------



## TeenageAngst (Feb 6, 2013)

Someone point this lad in the direction of the writer's bloc.


----------



## Aetius (Feb 6, 2013)

So is this like homestuck or something?


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 7, 2013)

Aetius said:


> So is this like homestuck or something?



Nah, Homestuck's way more complicated than this. It does faintly smell of Final Fantasy though.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Feb 7, 2013)

I remember the last version of this.  I almost feel like it was posted here and I moved it elsewhere.
Whatever.  I'll just leave it alone.  We'll say it's a worldbuilding thread or something.


----------



## Lawd Desidas Silves (Feb 7, 2013)

M. LeRenard said:


> I remember the last version of this.  I almost feel like it was posted here and I moved it elsewhere.
> Whatever.  I'll just leave it alone.  We'll say it's a worldbuilding thread or something.


Â»///#[Â»You know, I figure furries would like stuff like this because they themselves are always trying to build worlds! Well, I don't know man...]



> The Desidas Sun Gate is a n energy form based in the use of polarizing  emotional energy and global-scale intention to amplify and manifest  creation and destruction effects. The Gate will readily respond to the  powerful emotional feedback of beings possessing the key frequency which  is, more or less, the status of "gatekeeper." Built in abstract and  metaphysical terminology the Desidas Sun Gate is a transcendant object,  entity, and tool which can be used in order to form branches of  alternate realities based in thoughtform and emotional frequencies.  Acting as a semi-autonomous system, it will enact based off its  programming and the imput of the user. Given the connection one need  only possess the key frequency in order to operate the system. Naturally  that is a curve of learning, which is mostly experience-reliant on the  part fo the user. The engine of the system is of abnormal energetic  conversion, which is to say it will accept a specialized form of fuel  produced by both the aether of reality and, in concentrated values, its  generator complex. Using sound and an array of selectors, aggressors,  and "alterators" the Desidas Sun Gate manipulates the fabric of reality,  often the astral and possibly depending on the operator the physical  realms. Through this series of pre-set tools, functions, and parameters  the gate allows the user to form a wide variety of cosmic-scale events  and manage the results.


One of my gatekeepers wrote this!

Â»///#[Â»Lawd Desidas Silves~]


----------



## Symlus (Feb 7, 2013)

So, from what I understand, this is an alternative reality that we can pick up on, right? 
Sorry. My current reality is too many types of "fuck-up" to try to experience a different reality right now.


----------



## Lawd Desidas Silves (Feb 7, 2013)

Â»///#[Â»You are in the writer's bloc, why would you say that.]
Â»///#[Â»Stop spamming my thread guys.]

Â»///#[Â»Lawd Desidas Silves~]


----------



## Symlus (Feb 7, 2013)

Lawd Desidas said:


> Â»///#[Â»Stop spamming my thread guys.]



Oh, I'm sorry for posting on something that you invited me to read! 

Also, it isn't spamming.


----------



## Lawd Desidas Silves (Feb 7, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Oh, I'm sorry for posting on something that you invited me to read!
> 
> Also, it isn't spamming.


Â»///#[Â»No man! It wasn't you!]



PsychicOtter said:


> What the hell is going on here?  I'm  ridiculously confused, but there's no way I'm reading that whole  thing.


Â»///#[Â»This guy was spamming.]

Â»///#[Â»Anyway, Lev, what do you think of the idea in general?]

Â»///#[Â»Lawd Desidas Silves~]


----------



## PsychicOtter (Feb 7, 2013)

Lawd Desidas said:


> Â»///#[Â»No man! It wasn't you!]
> 
> Â»///#[Â»This guy was spamming.]
> 
> ...


 Sorry, it was posted in the wrong section so I got confused.


----------



## Symlus (Feb 7, 2013)

My opinion? Sounds like a cult. You're gonna create something that only a select love, and the rest hate. 

However, my mind is stiff- my imagination doesn't bend as much as it could. I'm finding this a bit complex. 
So, I'm going to try to interpret this to try to understand it. Let me know if I'm correct. 

Earth is linked to alternate worlds through the Sun Gate, like Vilous and Gaea. This Sun Gate is connected to our dreams, our thoughts. We control the Gate in our dreams and in meditation, and...

To be honest, this now sounds like lucid dreaming, just with a specific, reoccurring object. 

...and we can create an animated world in our dream. These animated worlds are based off our world's television shows and cartoons. Through the gate, we can communicate with the people in the world. We get to intermingle with these people. When we are done with these worlds, we can destroy them using the Gate. 

Overall, it sounds like something that requires a very large imagination. I most likely could not do this due to terrible animated imagination- I have more of a text-based imagination. I rarely have animated dreams, let alone an animated imagination.


----------



## Lawd Desidas Silves (Feb 7, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> My opinion? Sounds like a cult. You're gonna create something that only a select love, and the rest hate.
> 
> However, my mind is stiff- my imagination doesn't bend as much as it could. I'm finding this a bit complex.
> So, I'm going to try to interpret this to try to understand it. Let me know if I'm correct.
> ...


Â»///#[Â»Goodness!]
Â»///#[Â»You have done well my friend!]
Â»///#[Â»By showing me that you were at least ready and willing to learn, you've shown me that you would make a suitable gatekeeper.]
Â»///#[Â»Should you choose to do so.]

Â»///#[Â»I should mention that this reoccurring tool can also be used to astral project.]
Â»///#[Â»Through Desidas Sun Gate astral projection you would be able to follow planes, boats, buses, cars and people.]

Â»///#[Â»I also have a picture that I think serves as proof that the gate exists!]
Â»///#[Â»I give you; Fist clouds.
Â»///#[Â» http://i1338.photobucket.com/albums/o681/LawdDesidas/IMG_0254_zps915c75c4.jpg ]
Â»///#[Â»Sometimes they are more developed than this, but this is the best picture I have.]
Â»///#[Â»This cloud effect is caused by the clouds passing through the Desidas Sun Gate's Infinity Decibel Speakers.]

Â»///#[Â»/_edit_...]
Â»///#[Â»Also, if your imagination is text based, you may end up making a great programmer~]
Â»///#[Â»You could help me in programming the Desidas Sun Gate to move planets, as well as their moons.]
Â»///#[Â»This is probably the hardest task to do with the gate, and so far, I have no specialists.]
Â»///#[Â»You would have to move the planet into a new orbit around a new sun.]
Â»///#[Â»You would have to move all the planet's moons to the same trajectory around that planet, as well as the sun.]
Â»///#[Â»You would have to make sure the sister planets will not be affected.]
Â»///#[Â»I mean if the sister planet is populated, it could affect their dreams, their imagination and their energies!]
Â»///#[Â»Most likely though, that planet would have to move with the other.]
Â»///#[Â»Oh shit!]
Â»///#[Â»I just remembered, the sister planet could have moons!]

Â»///#[Â»Anyway I need a lead programmer, and your text based imagination could do me well.]

Â»///#[Â»Lawd Desidas Silves~]


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 7, 2013)

What the fuck am I reading?

I know that gets said a lot on the internet, but I'm serious.


----------



## Lawd Desidas Silves (Feb 7, 2013)

Â»///#[Â»You are reading about something that could change this life and every one after the fact!]

Â»///#[Â»Lawd Desidas Silves~]


----------



## Symlus (Feb 7, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I know that gets said a lot on the internet, but I'm serious.



Don't think too hard. That's what's tripping you up. Just imagine an imaginary world populated with things from television shows. You control these worlds, and ultimately, destroy them.

Edit:
@Lawd: I forgot to address you, and for that, I apologize. 

We'd have to have a long discussion before I become a "programmer."

I'll check back on this in about 30 minutes. Got to take care of some stuff.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 7, 2013)

Lawd Desidas said:


> Â»///#[Â»You are reading about something that could change this life and every one after the fact!]
> 
> Â»///#[Â»Lawd Desidas Silves~]



Ed: sry, I'm being rude. Lets try that again.

Stop typing like that and trying to be cryptic and start making some sense. This is a message board, not some fantasy playground. What is this? Is it some kind of fic? Could you elaborate more on that and explain it with a straight answer instead of all this nonsense?


----------



## Lawd Desidas Silves (Feb 7, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Ed: sry, I'm being rude. Lets try that again.
> 
> Stop typing like that and trying to be cryptic and start making some sense. This is a message board, not some fantasy playground. What is this? Is it some kind of fic? Could you elaborate more on that and explain it with a straight answer instead of all this nonsense?


Â»///#[Â»In short point form notes that I hope you are able to understand...]
Â»///#[Â»-Reality maintaining tool (meaning it can do anything you can  think of, your reality is whatever your idea of it is, and it can change  anything in that idea of yours)]
Â»///#[Â»-Built by dragons (built by dragons)]
Â»///#[Â»-to maintain realities (you see everything around you right now?  It is how you perceive reality. The Desidas Sun Gate can change ALL  that.)]



Gibby said:


> Ed: sry, I'm being rude. Lets try that again.
> 
> Â»///#[Â»1]*Stop typing like that and trying to be cryptic and start making some  sense*_._ Â»///#[Â»2]*This is a message board, not some fantasy playground*. What is  this? Is it some kind of fic? Could you elaborate more on that and  explain it with a straight answer instead of all this nonsense?


Â»///#[Â»1]
Â»///#[Â»Come on man!]
Â»///#[Â»I haven't broken any rules.]

Â»///#[Â»2]
Â»///#[Â»Oh spare me...]
Â»///#[Â»You are on a forum full of people who want to me animals.]
Â»///#[Â»Don't tell me this isn't a fantasy playground...]



Lev1athan said:


> We'd have to have a long discussion before I become a "programmer."


Â»///#[Â»That's okay, do you have skype?]

Â»///#[Â»Lawd Desidas Silves~]


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 7, 2013)

Lawd Desidas said:


> Â»///#[Â»In short point form notes that I hope you are able to understand...]
> Â»///#[Â»-Reality maintaining tool (meaning it can do anything you can  think of, your reality is whatever your idea of it is, and it can change  anything in that idea of yours)]
> Â»///#[Â»-Built by dragons (built by dragons)]
> Â»///#[Â»-to maintain realities (you see everything around you right now?  It is how you perceive reality. The Desidas Sun Gate can change ALL  that.)]



Okay. Is it too hard to just say that it's a fic?



> Â»///#[Â»1]
> Â»///#[Â»Come on man!]
> Â»///#[Â»I haven't broken any rules.]
> 
> ...



Lurk more, sonny. This isn't even an RP forum, there's no fantasy wanking going on here. If you even looked at the stickies, you'd know that. And you'd know that this bullshit gimmicky posting "style" of yours is something pretty frowned upon.


----------



## Lawd Desidas Silves (Feb 7, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Okay. Is it too hard to just say that it's a fic?


Â»///#[Â»Well I guess so.]
Â»///#[Â»I figure, the Desidas Sun Gate is just as real as you, just cloaked!]



Gibby said:


> Lurk more, sonny. This isn't even an RP forum, there's no fantasy wanking going on here. If you even looked at the stickies, you'd know that. And you'd know that this bullshit gimmicky posting "style" of yours is something pretty frowned upon.


Â»///#[Â»CLICK CLICKING~]
Â»///#[Â»Check your profile man...]

Â»///#[Â»Lawd Desidas Silves~]


----------



## M. LeRenard (Feb 7, 2013)

Perhaps to improve readability, Lawd, you might consider not using the strange formatting on each line.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 7, 2013)

M. LeRenard said:


> Perhaps to improve readability, Lawd, you might consider not using the strange formatting on each line.


 >>///#[Computing it is not]
 >>///#[Rainbow jigsaw error]


----------



## Taralack (Feb 7, 2013)

This thread is weird.


----------



## Tiamat (Feb 8, 2013)

Are you a crazy person?


----------



## Xaerun (Feb 8, 2013)

Gonna post here as well to say stop doing that... thing you're doing. Stop it. Shut it down.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 8, 2013)

Right then.



Lawd Desidas said:


> The people playing god would often choose zombie apocalypses, floods,  comets and more. They would always strive for a more creative and  memorable apocalypse.



_Creative_ and _memorable_. 



Lawd Desidas said:


> There are four main ways the Desidas Sun Gate ends  realities, Torching, Marakeshing, Desidasing and solidifying out  realities. When the Desidas Sun Gate torches a reality, it sounds off  its black horn. It then activates its flame throwers which are mounted  all around the inside ring and does a 360 turn around the world it is  torching. The Marakesh, also known as the Grand Marakesh is when the  gate sounds off its black horn and begins spinning forward and sideways  while shrinking. It grinds the world to nothing using the inside spikes.  Desidasing a reality is where the Desidas Sun Gate sounds off its black  horn then flattens out. It then cuts the world it is Desidasing in  half. The last main way the gate ends planet based realities is by  solidifying out a planet. While solidifying out, the Desidas Sun Gate  sounds off its black horn, then proceeds to close on a planet. While  closing, a magical sort of concrete encases the world.]



So firstly it can set the place on fire. How _creative._ In the "Marakesh" part you say the gate spins forward and sideways. Relative to what? It surrounds the entire world (if I read it correctly). Do you mean rotating about its axis? To "Desidase" (seriously?) a planet, it gets cut in half. Okay, then what? Are the two halves separated? Smashed together? Where is this _creative_ and _memorable_ apocalypse? And then the fourth one... I don't know, just crushes it or something? The zombies were so much better.



Lawd Desidas said:


> He  studied and studied until he stumbled upon the video game â€œHalo: Combat  Evolvedâ€. In that game there were rings named â€œHaloâ€ which were created  by the Forerunners to extinguish a parasite named the â€œFloodâ€. Based on  this, he created the Desidas Sun Gate.



You create all of this crazy shit and then say, "It was totally based on this neato video game". Why? I can understand that YOU the REAL PERSON TYPING THINGS might've taken inspiration from it, but to write it into your world is nonsense. It's just fanboy masturbation.



Lawd Desidas said:


> The engine  between the selectors is made of gold and runs on hydrogen, the exhaust  is water. The engine also sounds like a mix between a lionâ€™s roar, a  wolfâ€™s howl, a motor bike, a train, a bus, an M1 Abrams tank, a T90 tank  and a Saleen S281E.



If the rest of this weren't so serious, I would assume it was a joke. Are you seriously expecting people to read this line and think, "Oh yes I can picture exactly how this would sound"? How many people do you think even know what the last 3 sound like? 

Speaking of sounds:



Lawd Desidas said:


> These speakers often make sounds like the â€œthackâ€ of a black drum or the  sound of a black horn



Do black drums sound different to white drums? What exactly is a black horn? 



Lawd Desidas said:


> The Desidas Sun Gate is a reality maintaining tool built by dragons.



Where did they come from? Up until now we were talking about people. You put all this detail into the gate and then just blithely throw out the fact that there's dragons.



Lawd Desidas said:


> It builds  planets by creating a magnetic pull in an area of space, pulling all  types of materials into the center.



By "all types" you mean "all types affected by magnetism". You may wish the change it to gravitational pull.



Lawd Desidas said:


> The Desidas Sun Gate also creates dreams and  imagination by choosing the animation style we see these images as.



How does choosing the style automatically create the entire thing? Why does this only get a single line? It barely even makes sense.



Lawd Desidas said:


> Let your spirit sing with your  favorite song while meditating, the gate will respond! Get creative!



When did this description suddenly become a positive thinking exercise?

Okay I'm done. I'm not going to bother with the links.


----------

